# 2 Laptops via WLAN: 1er fliegt immer raus



## MC-René (2. März 2010)

Hallo!

Habe 2 Notebooks (beide WinVista) via WLAN an meinen Speedport W503 Router angeschlossen.

Sobald ich einen (Nr1) Rechner einschalte erfolgt die Verbindung ohne Probleme...
Schalte ich den anderen Rechner (Nr2) ein (und der Nr1-Rechner ist auch an) findet der entweder gar kein WLAN-Netz, oder die Verbindung zum Router funktioniert nicht, oder die Verbindung wird nach kurzer Zeit wieder getrennt.

Habe schon folgendes Probiert:
- DHCP im Router aus
- IP's manuell vergeben
--> Keine Besserung

Rechner Nr2 ist auch der, der i.d.R. "rausfliegt"...

Gibt's Tipps von Euch!?


----------



## tom_p (2. März 2010)

was ist wenn du nur Rechner Nr2 verbindest?


----------



## Mc_Schlummi (10. März 2010)

Hallo,

warum schaltest du das DHCP aus (macht kein Sinn)?  Manche Speedports akzeptieren immer nur 1en WLAN-Client. ( beim W50x wei0 ic es nicht genau) bzw. müssen für mehrere Clients freigschalten werden.


----------

